# Micro On Road and 1/18 Off Road Nationals Thread



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought it was time to start one thread for these two events. Please be respectful and no bashing. The dates of the events are below.

The 2nd Annual Micro On Road Nationals on December 12, 13 & 14 2008. Featuring Road Course and OVAL racing. Sponsored by X-Ray, Castle Creations, RC Driver, Exotek, Team Scream, Team Associated, Reedy and MANY more.

1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats on February 20, 21 & 22, 2009. Sponsored by Team Associated, Castle Creations, RC Driver, Reedy and Many More!


Page 164 of the November issue of RC Driver magazine has the full page flyer/ad for the Micro On Road Nationals. 

More info in the next few posts!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Micro On Road Nationals
December 12, 13 & 14, 2008

Sponsored by X-Ray, Castle Creations and RC Driver Magazine, Reedy, Team Associated, Team Scream, Apogee Packs, BRP, Exotek, Duratrax, Pro Line, Eagle Tree Systems, TheToyz.com and MANY MORE

Class 1
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 or 6 Cell 2/3a 6.0/7.2 Volt Limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 3 
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 4
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 5
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS:Factory Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

Class 6
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

Class 7
1/18 Truck/Buggy Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit


Class 8
1/14 Open (Recoil & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 138mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body
Oval Classes

Class 9
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit 

Class 10
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 185mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Stock Mini Slider Body (May be custom painted)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

Class 11
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit

Misc Rules:
• Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
• NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
• No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
• All races will be 5 minutes long.
• 2/3a and Lithium based cells only
• All prototype and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition
• 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
• Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a link to the local hotels... The Raddison is now called the Crowne Plaza
http://www.rcmadness.com/231_Hotels.asp

SCHEDULE!
Tuesday - Thursday we will change the track back and forth as needed for everyone to practice.

Friday the 12th - 
Oval Practice from 10:00 to 3:00
Road Course Practice 4:00 to 9:00

Saturday the 13th -
Open at 7:00 Road Couse practice until 8:00
Drivers meeting then Road Coarse quals. When road coarse mains are done we will change the track and give oval an hour of practice and then run oval quals

Sunday the 14th 
Open at 7:00 Oval practice until 8:30 followed by oval mains
After oval mains we will give road coarse 1.5 hours to qualify before their mains.

NOW... ALL times can be adjusted as needed depending on the number of racers.


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

is the late model class, class 11 must the be 2WD or can they be 4WD


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The Micro On Road Nationals Sponsors are…..
RC Driver
X-Ray / RC America
Castle Creations
Team Scream
Exotek
TheToyz.com
Duratrax
Team Associated
Reedy
BRP
Apogee Packs
ProLine
Spektrum
Max Amps
Eagle Tree Systems
And more….


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

dalejr828 said:


> is the late model class, class 11 must the be 2WD or can they be 4WD


This is a 2wd class.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Newest sponsors are 
Core RC 
Speed Passion 
parma PSE

Thanks!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

This Just In...

We would like to welcome the following sponsors

SK Motion / Robitronic

TeamGoNads

Hobby Shack / Global Hobby / Airtronics


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

BRP Drivers - Are you guys coming for this event? If so, What motors would you be running in the BRP oval class?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tekin 6.9KV with 4 cells.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW, what a weekend! I want to thank EVERYONE who attended and helped make this event even more successful than I could have imagined. First, I want to thank the sponsors:

RC Driver: Greg for always attending our events even though he is the hardest working man in show biz, for helping us with the ad and for the continued coverage
Castle Creation: Joe and Lee for attending and for providing the hand-out brushless motors at NO COST to the racers. You guys ROCK! Happy B-Day Joe
RC America / X-Ray: For the pit towels and 2 kits that we gave away
Team Scream: John and the whole crew rock! Great prized, a long time sponsor and John won his first National Title ! Congrats
Speed Passion: For the 5 Emotion systems we gave away!
Core RC: For the tool set we gave away
Spektrum: Sonny ROCKS! DX3R, DX3S and 4 micro receivers were sent and given away!
Exotek Racing: Mike makes great stuff, won some more titles and gave away some COOOOL items
SK Motion/Robitronic: Robert sent us brushless motor plates for the Scalpel drivers and a Scalpel to give away!
TheToyz.com; RJ is a long time sponsor and sent a TON of cool give-a-ways! Thanks!
Duratrax: Jeff is a great guy. We had a charger and a bunch of other stuff from DuraTrax.
BRP Racing: Two more national titles! They gave away bodies and a car kit.
Apogee Packs: For the 10 packs we gave away. Bill is a great guy!
HiTec: Can you say over 20 servos were given away!!!!
Eagle Tree Systems, LLC: A New sponsor that gave away some gift certificates.
Hobby Shack/Airtronics: For the great 2.4ghz radio we gave away:
Max Amps: For Battery packs and stuff we gave away
Team Associated: Brad Rocks! Fort the 2 Factory Team RC18T kits and RC18R!!
Brown Engineering: Glad you made it Marvet! For the 2 chassis kits
Novak: for the certificates for 3 systems:
Parma: For the bodies
Pro-Line: For the bodies and tires
Losi: For the Mini Slider and pit chairs
Sky Rocket batteries: Great nes company the should have a great future. Thanks for the packs we gave away!
Boca Bearings: For the certificates and tools
Racers Edge/HRP: For all the COOL prizes
Grand Concepts: For doing all our art work!
Team GoNads: For the cool Micro-T bumpers

To everyone I met for the first, second and third time…. 
Dave Berry - Thanks for coming out! It was a long drive but you were in all the A-Mains!
Scooby – Dude, you rock!
Robbie Dodge – Your nickname should be “The Clinic” You kicked some serious A$$. Glad you made it!
George Bermbuster Berman – You are always a class act and a great supporter of ours! Thanks and we look forward to seeing Frankie at the next race!
The Crew from Canada – Someday I will get your names right when we do door prizes! Thanks for coming!
Tom Brown – Great guy!
Tory Skyers for Sky Rocket batteries! Nice to meet you and let me know how I can help you in the future
Tom Loranger for giving us the truck oval idea!

If I forgot to mention you it is NOT personal! I will do my best to get results up SOON! I want to thank Nick for getting up the results he listed!

Ok, now let’s turn our attention to FEBRUARY for the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Off Road Nats! Rules LATER TODAY!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Brp Wins Again!*

2 More National titles!

How in the world did I miss this post?

Well again, it is clearly evident that BRP cars straight out of the box are the most competative R/C cars produced today. Definitly a National Championship quality product from a world class guy. 

Win on Sunday sell on Monday! You go Bud!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Off ROad Nats FLyer...


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The 2009 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nationals is in the books and it was another successful event for R/C Madness and all those that participated. There were 11 classes of racing, over 220 entries, a boatload of door prizes and smiling faces all around. First, let me thank the sponsors who donate all the prizes and help make this event happen:
RC Driver Magazine
Team Associated
Castle Creations
Duratrax
Team Scream
TheToyz.com
Max Amps
Spektrum
Speed Passion
Exotek
SMC
Core RC
BRP
HRP Distribution
Racers Edge
Eagle Tree Systems
Apogee Packs
Hobby Shack
Airtronics
Parma PSE
HiTec RCD
Skyrocket Batteries
Boca Bearings
18thScaleRacing.com, the official forum of RC Madness
Competition Electronics
Grand Concepts
New Wave Cells 

As always, the people who attended are first class and made this a competitive but fun event. MANY new faces and even more old ones! Thank to everyone who had a long drive/flight to and from the track! THANK YOU TO ALL WHO ATTENDED!!!!!

I also want to thank Steve Slayden from Traxxas for bringing the new Mini E Revo and Mini Slayer EX to show off… These will be HUGE at the 2010 event!!!

Results should be in the June or July issue of RC Driver Magazine. I am going over the results and sponsor sheets now. REMEMBER, results from the On Road Nats are in the April issue of RC Driver magazine so make sure you buy the issue.

Please, email me direct if you have any questions or need anything as I will be away for a little while and not be checking the forums.
Thanks
Dean
[email protected]


----------

